# Painting a cork floor?



## joyceleepee (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi - hope it's okay to be posting as a DIY homeowner, not a pro by any means.

I have a 180 SF bonus room that has dark brown cork planks installed from about 10 years ago. It's a dark room with just one window (think basement) and was hoping to paint the floor white to brighten the space up a bit.

I've read a lot about painting old wooden floors as well as some blog posts about painting cork by other brave DIY owners like this one: http://lifeandhowitgetsyou.blogspot.com/2009/10/results-of-painting-cork-tiles.html?m=1

Some paint suggestions that I've come across in my research:

Berger's Jet Dry Paint (or any pavement paint)
Annie's Chalk Paint
Milk Paint
ECOS Interior Floor Paint
2 coats of Zinsser oil based primer, followed by 2 coats of Behr porch and patio paint

Priorities are durable and long lasting, non-toxic (as much as possible), and works on cork floors!

I know this is probably an unusual request and most would question why we don't replace the floors if we don't like the color. We actually like everything else about having cork in this room but after weighing all of our options (replacing the floor, putting a large rug in, etc.) feel that if we can get away with painting the floor, it pretty much solves our primary goal of brightening the space while keeping the area easy to clean and the project DIY/budget-friendly.

Please let me know if you have any suggestions or tips for us - I know most contractors would probably advise against doing this for various reasons, but if you've had experience with the products above or with painting cork floors at all, I'd love to hear them!

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

